# Protech Vs Boss



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

We have three skids. Two Bobcats One T650 one S650 and a Cat 259 track machine. We will have snow tracks or tires on the machines for winter. We are looking at Boss SK10 with the pull back blade on top for about $4100 or the Protech PB10S for about $3400.
Both have Quick attach plates, both have a pull back scraper on top and both are 10 foot. The Boss has a steel cutting edge, trip edge, bolt on wings and looks to be shorter. The Protech has a rubber cutting edge, and is taller and fully welded wings. We will do smaller lots and condo associations with this box and are looking for ability to move snow to the ends of complexes and around corners that a truck and plow does not offer. We like the pull back option because of garage doors and a loading dock that we service. We are in a remote area, 90 miles from most supporting dealers. Over the past 20 years the Boss dealer has provided awesome service when we were down. 

Given this limited information what would you buy? Are there any other options in this price range that we need to consider? What pros or cons have you experienced with these options?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure you answered your own question. 

Despite some users complaints of it riding up when there's more than a couple inches of snow, with the direct mount you have down pressure. 

The chances of me ever buying another rubber edged pusher for anything but a ramp, stamped concrete, pavers, etc are pretty much zero. They were great when there was nothing else. There's plenty of other options now.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Mark, Do you have the Boss box for a skid? I was leaning to it but it does not seem as solid as the protech???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snow tracker said:


> Mark, Do you have the Boss box for a skid? I was leaning to it but it does not seem as solid as the protech???


No, I am basing my opinion on what others have said, and despite being somewhat negative, it is what I would buy between the 2 choices presented.

No one has complained about the durability of the Boss to my knowledge. The ProTechs are tanks. But rubber edged. Rubber is old technology.

I have a Metal Pless LiveEdge for a skidsteer, but you presented 2 options, neither of which included a Metal Pless. I'm not one of those who will give you my preference on something you didn't ask for. Plenty of people ask "Should I buy the Boss or Fisher?" and someone answers with "Buy the Meyer". Drives me nuts.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

ok, great and thanks. I understand and appreciate that. I did ask if there were any other options I should consider in that price range. I like the trip edge on my 10' DXT, scrapes better than any thing else we own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Missed that.

Either the Arctic or MetalPless will give you a better scrape but they are significantly more money. 

The durability of the Arctic has been debated. MetalPless has been rock solid for me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Do not buy the Boss. Unless you want to burn through cutting edges because you have to adjust the skid shoes up and let the box ride on the cutting edge, or burn through skid shoes like crazy and have a horrible scrape because you're trying to save your cutting edge.

Of these 2 options, I would by far rather have the rubber edge Protech. You can also buy used sectionals for half the price of new, and they need nothing more than a blast and paint.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

And if you're willing to roughly double your budget (I know, not something that's easy or fun to do) a hydraulic wing plow like an HLA Snowing or Metal Pless Plowmaxx would be like heaven in HOA's. Just something to consider before purchase.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do not buy the Boss. Unless you want to burn through cutting edges because you have to adjust the skid shoes up and let the box ride on the cutting edge, or burn through skid shoes like crazy and have a horrible scrape because you're trying to save your cutting edge.
> 
> Of these 2 options, I would by far rather have the rubber edge Protech. You can also buy used sectionals for half the price of new, and they need nothing more than a blast and paint.


Ummm isn't that the point to ride on the cutting edge? The only reason you burn up shoes is your edge is shot... Usually some idiot using the machine weight put down on the box improperly... @Snow tracker Boss is a good (notice I say good) mid priced box with steel edge that does pivot and slide at the Q/A plate see pic below... Also with the pull back that they've added I guess I'd be a little worried of it floating around when flipped to pull back would be my concern... Say if it's not all the way up and you get close to a garage door with it flipped and off the ground and it slides a bit more... Red paint into white door...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummm isn't that the point to ride on the cutting edge? The only reason you burn up shoes is your edge is shot... Usually some idiot using the machine weight put down on the box improperly... @Snow tracker Boss is a good (notice I say good) mid priced box with steel edge that does pivot and slide at the Q/A plate see pic below... Also with the pull back that they've added I guess I'd be a little worried of it floating around when flipped to pull back would be my concern... Say if it's not all the way up and you get close to a garage door with it flipped and off the ground and it slides a bit more... Red paint into white door...
> 
> View attachment 183210


The ones we had, the cutting edge had to be about 1/2" below the skid shoes to get it to scrape anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummm isn't that the point to ride on the cutting edge?


No silly...edges are supposed to last forever.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No silly...edges are supposed to last forever.


That's what my Boss thinks on the cutting edge on a belly blade...Not to mention buying the cheapest ones possible...Might as well just put tin foil on there


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what my Boss thinks on the cutting edge on a belly blade...Not to mention buying the cheapest ones possible...Might as well just put tin foil on there


Could always recycle Sno's tinfoil helmets...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or Buzz's


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what my Boss thinks on the cutting edge on a belly blade...Not to mention buying the cheapest ones possible...Might as well just put tin foil on there


The tires on a dual axle Sterling loaded with 16 tons of salt should not be lifted off the ground while plowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> The tires on a dual axle Sterling loaded with 16 tons of salt should not be lifted off the ground while plowing


LMAO...maybe he was looking under the tyres for his spinner...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll bet it was a beautiful light show...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had a protech 8’ rubber pusher it was horrible. I replaced it with a 810 blizzard plows. Rubber edge is a thing of the past. The boss pusher works but not very good at all. I do know of a company that bought 10 of them before they were used all edges were changed to 8”. They claim the scrap was good but not as good as protech steel edge.

There are lots of options on the market.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And if you're willing to roughly double your budget (I know, not something that's easy or fun to do) a hydraulic wing plow like an HLA Snowing or Metal Pless Plowmaxx would be like heaven in HOA's. Just something to consider before purchase.


I would get the metal pless plow max.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> The tires on a dual axle Sterling loaded with 16 tons of salt should not be lifted off the ground while plowing


First off...It's not 16 Tons....Its 14 tons...It's easy from the cheap seats to criticize


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll bet it was a beautiful light show...


It was like the fourth of July


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> First off...It's not 16 Tons....Its 14 tons...It's easy from the cheap seats to criticize


Weather it was 14 or 16, you've got some serious skin in the game


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Weather it was 14 or 16, you've got some serious skin in the game


Not my skin....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Not my skin....


Maybe some skin off the asphalt.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe some skin off the asphalt.


No...Some exaggeration going on by Luther...He likes to blame me for pretty much everything...The Salt situation going on now...He will find a way to blame me


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of curiosity, since I'm not buying another pusher anytime soon, how does the Protech metal edge with the rubber hinge scrape?


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

So now with two rainy days in the office I have contacted metal pless and looking seriously at HLA 3500x expandable pusher with pullback capabilities and a trip edge on each cutting edge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Out of curiosity, since I'm not buying another pusher anytime soon, how does the Protech metal edge with the rubber hinge scrape?


I'm not sure anyone here has operated one. Details seem to be kind of skinny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Snow tracker said:


> So now with two rainy days in the office I have contacted metal pless and looking seriously at HLA 3500x expandable pusher with pullback capabilities and a trip edge on each cutting edge.


Either option will work. Both companies make very good and durable products.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not sure anyone here has operated one. Details seem to be kind of skinny.


I wasn't wondering about the new one, which seems kind of hokey (sectional, with rubber over steel), but the old one which was just a steel cutting edge with a rubber hinge for tripping. It seemed like that would be more comparable to the Boss the OP was considering, although both would be old tech compared to a true sectional (which I have never owned or operated).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I wasn't wondering about the new one, which seems kind of hokey (sectional, with rubber over steel), but the old one which was just a steel cutting edge with a rubber hinge for tripping. It seemed like that would be more comparable to the Boss the OP was considering, although both would be old tech compared to a true sectional (which I have never owned or operated).


Understood and that's what I was referring to as well.


----------

